# make - jobserver

## Brain Fury

Ich habe grade gesehen, dass ich folgende Meldung beim installieren immwe wieder bekomme:

```
make[2]: Warnung: Kein Jobserver verfügbar: -j1 wird gesetzt. »+« zur Ursprungsregel hinzufügen.
```

Wie kann ich das "abschalten"?

----------

## WiredEd

Versuch doch mal:

```

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

in der /etc/make.conf

----------

## Brain Fury

steht schon -j3 drin, schon bevor der fehler kam

----------

## Anarcho

Normalerweise ist das ein Fehler im Build-Script des Paketes bei dem make ungültig geschachtelt ist. Ich hatte das bei mir mal durch "make -> sh -> make"

----------

## Aldo

Mir fällt das immer beim Bau der 'vmware-modules' auf...

```
make[1]: Warnung: Kein Jobserver verfügbar: -j1 wird gesetzt. »+« zur Ursprungsregel

hinzufügen.
```

----------

